
Ask HN: Basic cryptography course for average developers? - trungdq88
When I was working with JWT, I realized I have no idea about the difference between different types of algorithms: RSASHA, ECDSSHA, RSAPSS,... What are they used for and when to use what? Why different algorithms require different types of public&#x2F;private keys, what is a PEM file, what is a certificate...?<p>I understand hashing, signing, how public&#x2F;private keys work in general, but that&#x27;s about it. So I&#x27;m looking for resources where I could learn more about this and to discover the unknown unknowns area of my cryptographic knowledge.<p>Some of the resource online I found (mostly blog posts) usually cover only 1 topic or sometime very shallow. I&#x27;m looking for something organized, good coverage, and practical. Definitely not planning to become an expert or anywhere near it, just enough for an average developer&#x27;s daily works.<p>If you have any suggestions, online courses, books, lecture videos... please let me know, I don&#x27;t mind paying for quality contents. Thank you very much!
======
taleodor
This one is pretty great -
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/crypto](https://www.coursera.org/learn/crypto)

Unfortunately, they never released the 2nd part on Coursera - so you'll still
have to research for a lot of concepts after this course. But nonetheless,
this 1st part provides a solid foundation.

~~~
trungdq88
Thank you, I'll definitely check this out.

